# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2004)

Wer bei der letzten Runde richtig getippt hat, bitte bei Holger melden:
Info@anglers-topshop.de

Das nächste Rennen findet in Budapest in Ungarn statt, am 15.08. 

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 13. Runde, dem Grand Prix auf dem Hungaroring!!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Und hier auch gleich wieder mein Tipp:
Sieger steht ja fest, wieder Schumi. Gehts also noch zweimal um die Plätze 2 und 3.
Mercedes wird ja langsam wieder schneller, daher vertraue ich darauf, das einer auch mal mit Heckflügel weiter vorne ins Ziel kommt.

Daher Tipp 1:
Schumi
Raikkönen
Button

Tipp 2, weil doch wieder ein Mercedes ausfallen könnte  :
Schumi
Alonso 
Button


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Dann mal los.
1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Baricchello
3. Button

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Alonso
3. Montoja


----------



## michel66 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Hier sind meine beiden Tipps:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

----------------

1. M. Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Button

Gruß michel66


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

moin!
1. m schumacher
2. r barrichello
3. j. button

1. m schumacher
2. k raikonnen
3. r. barrichelo

viel glueck an alle!
mike


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. m schumacher
2. raikönnen
3. button

1. m.schumacher
2. button
3. raikönnen

Gruß
-hg


----------



## CyTrobIc (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1 M. Schumacher
2 Barichello
3 Raikkonen

1 M. Schumacher
2 Button
3 Raikkonen


----------



## Alexander2781 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. K. Raikkönen


----------



## Knobbes (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Meine Tipps:

Schumi
Raikkönen
Button


Schumi
Raikkönen
Alonso 

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## kasache (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

TIPP:1 

Schumi 
Truli
Button


TIPP:2

Schumi
Barichelo 
Button


----------



## duck_68 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Meine Tipps:

1.
Schumi
Raikkönen
Button

2.
Schumi
Button
Alonso


----------



## MichaelB (3. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Moin,

1) Schumi
2) Alonso
3) Räikkonen

oder

1) Schumi
2) Montoya
3) Trulli

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Barricello einen zusätzlichen Boxenstop verordnet bekommt, um Michael vorzeitig zum siebten Male zum Champ zu krönen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Discocvw (3. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Moinsen, hier meien Tipps:
1 Schumi der Michael
2 Button
3 Räikkonen

1 Schumi auch wieder der Michi
2 Barichelo 
3 Coulthard


----------



## PetriHelix (7. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Moin,

1. Schumi
2. Barrichello 
3. Button

1. Schumi
2. Räikkonen
3. Barrichello


----------



## Chrissi (7. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Hi
1. Räikkonen 
2. Schumacher M.
3. Button

1. Räikkonen
2. Button 
3. Barrichello


----------



## Lachsy (7. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Barrichello 
3. Button

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Räikkonen
3. Barrichello


----------



## Martin1 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

Mein Tipp:
1:Barrichello
2:Button
3:Montoya

oder
1:M.Schumi
2:Barrichello
3:Alonso


----------



## schumi90 (11. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1)Schumi
2)Barichello
3)Alonso


----------



## Oldenburger (12. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barrichello

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Räikkonen


----------



## Andreas 25 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Michael Schumacher
2. Jenson Button
3. Kimi Raikkönen


1. Kimi Raikkönen
2. Jenson Button
3. David Coulthard


----------



## Case (13. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Raikönen
3. Barichello

1.M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Sato


----------



## Scholli (13. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. M Schumacher
2. Räikkonen
3. Barichello



1. M Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Räikkonen


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (13. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) K. Raikkonen
3.) R. Barrichello

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) R. Barrichello
3.) J. Button


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Schumacher
2. Raikönen
3. Alonso

1. Raikönen
2. Schumacher
3. Alonso


----------



## AndreasK (13. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Schumacher M.
2. Räikkönen
3. Montoya

1. Schumacher M.
2. Barrichello
3. Alonso


----------



## xonnel (14. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Schumi
2. Barrichello
3. Raikkönen

1. Schumi
2. Räikkonen
3. Montoya


----------



## fly-martin (14. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Schumacher
2. Raikkonen
3.Montoya

1. Raikkonen
2.Montoya
3.Schumacher


----------



## bine (14. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Kimi Raikkonen
2. Montoya
3. Button
oder
1. Montoya
2. Kimi Raikkonen
3. Alonso


----------



## Anni (14. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

1. Barichello
2. Schumacher M.
3. Alonso
oder
1. Montoya
2. Raikkonen
3. Schumacher M.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 13*

So Jungs und Mädels, nu is Schluss mit lustich - will sagen mit dem Tippen)
Bin mal gespannt ob jemand richtig getippt hat hat.
Viel Spass und Spannung beim Rennen und viel Glück beim Tippen weünschen Euch sowohl das Anglerboard wie auch Holger vom www.Anglers-Topshop.de


----------

